# First lye burn



## Obsidian (Jul 2, 2015)

Its very minor but a bit unusual how it happened. Took me a good 30 minutes to figure it out.

My soap was poured, area cleaned, everything put away. I was doing something not soap related when the corner of my mouth started to burn, touched it with my tongue and it burned too.

Immediately rinsed with water for a good 5 minutes but how in the world did I get soap batter on/in my mouth? Maybe it was on the rag I wiped my face with, maybe it was from when I ran my SB in the water to clean it. Seemed a mystery.

Had a bite of lunch, walked back in the kitchen for my can of water which was sitting near my soaping area. Took a big drink and the burning started again. More rinsing and more pain to find that somehow I had gotten a small smear of batter on the rim of the can, when I took a drink it got on my lips.

Now I have a small raw swollen area on my lips. Its a little painful but it was a good lesson, don't have food/drink any where near your soapy stuff.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 2, 2015)

ouchie


----------



## cgpeanut (Jul 2, 2015)

I'll have to reconsider the eating and drinking in the same room as soaping.  Thanks for the heads up.  Hope your lip heals fast.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 2, 2015)

I did the exact thing to my husband.   I had a mug out when soaping and put it in the cabinet.   My husband took it out about 20 minutes later and got the burning on his lip.   He comes downstairs saying his lip burns and there is a funny taste in the cup.   Ooops!   :Kitten Love:


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 2, 2015)

Yikes, I hope you heal quickly.  I'm grateful it sounds like a minor burn.

I heard a story a while back about a woman accidentally drinking ice tea that was sweetened with lye instead of sugar at a BBQ place.  Apparently they mixed up the drain cleaner and sugar.  Since reading about that, I don't let my drinking glasses get anywhere near my soaping session.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 2, 2015)

I remember the iced tea incident, what a horrible thing to happen. I'm banished from the kitchen today, I was making sugaring paste and managed to drop some on both hands, now I have blisters from that. Not a good day for my skin.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 2, 2015)

Ouch! I know how that lye can burn.  Almost need 0 around us and wrapped in plastic wrap all over to protect. Hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 3, 2015)

This happened in the same business park where I work.  It was a huge to-do and I don't think they've recovered from it yet (very few people in my office eat there).  My tongue gets tender just from a simple zap test, I hate to think what that poor woman went through.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 3, 2015)

I am sorry you burned yourself!! Hope you heal soon


----------



## KristaY (Jul 3, 2015)

Ouchie, Obsidian! That opaque or white batter can be really sneaky jumping from the pot or spatula onto another opaque or white surface. Can't see it but sure can feel it! I hope your lip and hands are feeling better today.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 3, 2015)

Lips are fine, a bit scabby but no more pain. I managed to soap today with no incidents


----------

